# I found a fledgling pigeon and I don't know what to do..



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

I found a fledgling in our backyard, and I haven't observed him/her being fed. I don't know whether to help it or leave it alone. worried .


----------



## Joeyspesh (Sep 16, 2020)

Can you share more? A picture might help, and more details about when you first noticed it and how safe your garden is from cats and dogs etc?


----------



## JenMorri88 (Dec 2, 2020)

Look at your condition then take care of him, it will be dangerous to let him out into the world later, you will need to keep him at home (((See how you can !!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If he is able to fly, then you can just leave him as he is. The parents are around and will continue to feed him.


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

the bird cannot fly, it just runs and flaps around. here is a picture


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

thank you for the replies.. I first found the bird 1 day ago, and I put it up back on the roof, where I think its parents are. but it fell down again haven't seen this bird being fed at all. we have also recently spotted a large tree snake. we don't let our dog out anymore, we use the front yard for her instead. there are 1 or 2 cats around this neighbourhood that are out day and night. I have found crows out and about. 1 of which I think has seen the fledgling, but I was there so it didn't attack. what do I do?


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

should I be looking after it?
I will be watching it for the next hour or so, as I am putting my turtle out for a bask/walk. I will let you all know of anything else I see. thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

update: I have seen a pigeon watching me watching the fledgling. I was about 8 or 9 meters away from the fledgling. it wasn't fed. the pigeon was making a cooing sort of noise, and I heard chirps, but didn't think it was from the fledgling.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you check his droppings? If green and creamy, then he is producing starvation droppings. Bring him inside, get him hydrated by dipping the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water. At that age, they can be handfed defrosted green peas. Defrost some in lukewarm water and put one pea at a time deep inside the beak over the tongue and let him swallow. Easier if you put him on your lap agsinst your body. Feed about 20 peas, wait for them to digest and then feed more. They need about 40 peas 3 times a day.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are the grey area on his head missing feathers?


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

the light grey area on his head around his eyes are hairless, and his droppings are white and black. he has only been on the ground in the backyard for 1 full day though.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He looks old enough to be able to fly. Missing feathers like that is not normal. Can you catch him and check inside his beak and the back of the throat for yellowish growths that might indicate canker? Use a flashlight to do this. If you see any, you will need to bring him inside. He will need to be treated for canker if he has it, otherwise he will die. If he is fine, the parents won't abandon him because he was touched by you.


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

don't pigeons have a plethora of diseases that aren't good for humans?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

No, no need to worry about that. Even a sick pigeon won't infect you. Put him on your lap facing to the right if you are righthanded. Reach with your lefthand over his body and head and press on either side of the beak with your thumb and forefinger. They sometimes open, otherwise you can gently just lift the upper and lower beak apart. He will resist, but just perservere, it's for his own good.


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

ok 
I have checked


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

there is a yellow mucas with black spots on the corner of his right cheek. just behind where his upper and lower jaw connect. kind of a butterscotch yellow with black dots In it. and can confirm that the light grey area around the eyes is hairless


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds like canker. Any chance you can post a photo? Will you be able to get metronidazole and Nystatin from a pharmacy? You will need to bring him inside the safety of your home. Put down a dish of water and one with seeds for him.


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

will do.


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

is it a bit of food?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes, that's canker. If left untreated, it will just continue to grow and he won't be able to eat. Where are you located? Are you on FB? There's a couple of groups that might have members close to you. Will you be able to treat him yourself? He will need to be in your care for about 3 weeks. Can you get metronidazole from a pharmacy?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Don't try and remove the growth, it can cause severe bleeding.


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

I am located in Brisbane, Queensland, Australia. what is FB? and I will be leaving in 2 weeks for the beach which is 1 hour away. if required, I may be able to get my parents to allow me to treat him.


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

i know saying this won't help anything but he is SO INCREDIBLY CUTE! My heart melted when i saw the first picture of him. I really hope that he will get better and live a long and healthy life!


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

we have spoken to the vet and they said it was illegal try and manage and treat wildlife unless you have actual training and qualifications and that it would be unlikely for the pigeon to survive. I don't know what to do. I wanna help him, so should I try and find someone to look after him?

ps: he is super cute, I hope he makes it out of this.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The vet is talking rubbish, with the right treatment he can survive. I'm talking about Facebook. Do you maybe have a friend that's on there? There are a few rescue groups with members all over the world. If you, or a friend, can post on the Palomacy group a member might be closeby to help. I don't think you can buy the meds in a pharmacy in your country, will need a prescription for that. Do you have a large petshop closeby or know of anyone keeping pigeons? Are there pigeon racing clubs in the area that might have the meds?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've posted on the Palomacy group for help. So hopefully someone will respond. Can you PM me your address and tel no. Are you keeping him safe?


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

I don't have Facebook, what is Pm?. sorry I am 15 and not comfortable putting my address and telephone number publicly. But the suburb I live in is Carseldine. which is in Brisbane, Queensland which is a state of Australia. 
- thank you for all your help so far.

I will also try and contact Palomacy.
the bird is currently outside, should I capture him and put him in a box?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes, bring him in to safety. You can send your address to me by sending me a private message on this site. I won't make it public, if someone responds then I will sent them also a private message with your details. So no one will see your address, only me and the person that will contact you. I'm now a member of an Australian group, so will post on there as well.


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

im so sorry Marina. the point in time I read your messages was night time in my country. I couldn't catch him at night, so I waited till morning, and couldn't find him. I have been looking for at least 2 hours in this Australian climate, and couldn't find him. I will continue to keep my eye out for the little thing, and will look this afternoon. I want to say that I appreciate your efforts sooo so much. I will let you all know on my search this afternoon. if I find him, I will immediately capture him and bring him inside. if you get any responses just forward them to me and I will inform them on the situation, so you don't have to deal with them. im really sorry.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just keep on looking and put out waterdishes. Check under shrubs, if he can't fly then he must be hiding somewhere. I was referred to an Australian Facebook site by Palomacy and posted on there. No responses which is pathetic! No need to be sorry, you have a kind heart for trying to help him.


----------



## Rohan55 (Dec 2, 2020)

I have looked, and looked, I could not find him. I would like to thank you one last time for all your efforts in trying to help the little bird. thank you so much.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's a pity. Thanks for trying to help him.


----------

